# Deck/Hatch lids with deep gutters . . .who sells them?



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

A custom fiberglass shop will have them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If your boat does not have them out of the mold they will be a custom job. Just about any glass shop can do it for you.


----------



## lance (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I live in the Homosassa area, and the only place that comes to mind is Young's Boats up in Inglis. Does anybody know of another good shop with in a reasonable distance. Thanks again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

just do a search for boat repai in your area and I am sure you will get quite a few


----------

